# Access without sharing a drive



## rupak_rsk (Feb 25, 2008)

i have a small home network with 4 pc n it's running on winxp. i can access another computer's drive through my computer with share a drive. But i want to know that there is any other way to get access another computer's drive without sharing drive?
plzz help me....plzz


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What are you trying to accomplish? Why not just share the drive?


----------



## rajesh.intouch (May 23, 2008)

go to the run command and type the ping space computer name computer show the system ip exit to the command prompt. go to start and click on run type \\ and computer ip and doler like if the ip is 192.168.1.100 \c$ and you have to acces the drive without sharing any drive


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

rajesh.intouch said:


> go to the run command and type the ping space computer name computer show the system ip exit to the command prompt. go to start and click on run type \\ and computer ip and doler like if the ip is 192.168.1.100 \c$ and you have to acces the drive without sharing any drive


Note that if this machine is setup w/o a password on the account you're attempting to use under this method it will not work. You need a password configured on the account first. 

Also note that you need to ensure File and Print sharing is enabled on the LAN interface for this to work, regardless of whether or not you plan to share out a specific folder. 

BTW rupak_rsk, C$ is the admin share on a Windows PC. If you want to access something like the E:\ etc.. replace C$ with E$


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Better yet, create a new share and don't attempt to use the admin shares. :smile:


----------



## seemant7 (Sep 15, 2009)

i m allredy try but without password required access


----------

